# DirecTV for iPad app 2.4.5 update



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

*New update to the DirecTV app for iPad V 2.4.5*


*Fixed the Guide not populating when scrolling *
*Fixed performance issues with app start up and the guide*
*Fixed playlist delete (tap and hold a poster to delete)*
*Additional bug fixes *


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Just checked mine and I got the update. There seems to be a problem as the playlist for the dvr's only lists the programs loaded onto my iPad. I'm not at home and I'm only connected by LTE right now, so maybe it needs a network connection to repopulate the list. Heading home tonight, so I'll see then.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## mmmason23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Update broke my geniego functionality. Get "the operation couldn't be completed. (Kdccclienterrordomain error 3004.) tried resetting geniego. No dice


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Was this whilst on your home LAN?


----------



## mmmason23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Deleted app and reinstalled seems to have fixed it


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The app still crashes back to padtop too often. 128 gb iPad 4


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had to delete and reinstall as well as it was not loading my playlist from any of my 5 DVRs. It hung at "loading playlist" with the circle thingy spinning around.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Just checked mine and I got the update. There seems to be a problem as the playlist for the dvr's only lists the programs loaded onto my iPad. I'm not at home and I'm only connected by LTE right now, so maybe it needs a network connection to repopulate the list. Heading home tonight, so I'll see then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Well, it reconnected with the GenieGo on my home network. I haven't traveled with it since then. Has anyone had any problems getting out of home to work with this version?

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've found it to be temperamental at times. Sometimes it works fine, sometimes it seems to go off in la-la land and not respond to anything.

I've found it best to kill the multi-task and start over when OOH.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Billzebub said:


> Well, it reconnected with the GenieGo on my home network. I haven't traveled with it since then. Has anyone had any problems getting out of home to work with this version?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I did try it yesterday and it worked flawlessly


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I did try it yesterday and it worked flawlessly


thanks. I'll try it this weekend.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Well, it reconnected with the GenieGo on my home network. I haven't traveled with it since then. Has anyone had any problems getting out of home to work with this version?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Yes I can not get OOH to work on any devices now.. Internally on the network it the Genie Go wont test OOH Streaming either


----------



## StevenW890 (Jun 21, 2007)

Had to do a Red Button, 30 second reset to get mine to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Just checked mine and I got the update. There seems to be a problem as the playlist for the dvr's only lists the programs loaded onto my iPad. I'm not at home and I'm only connected by LTE right now, so maybe it needs a network connection to repopulate the list. Heading home tonight, so I'll see then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Checked today at my cousin's house. Out of Home works fine.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

